# Naxos has a rival!



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

For many years I've enjoyed, and still do the amazing value and quality Naxos has given us but I've recently discovered a rival, and their CD's are just as good. 
Anyone been purchasing Brilliant Classics CD's. 
About the same price as Naxos with some very interesting and rare repertory.

http://www.brilliantclassics.com/


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

They have some great offers. The difference is (I think) that Brilliant classics buys rights to back catalogue recordings from major labels rather than recording themselves. for instance, their Liszt symphonic poems box I have was originally Hungaroton, and I have seen a Denon Takemitsu CD that I own re-issued on Brilliant Classics.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> They have some great offers. The difference is (I think) that Brilliant classics buys rights to back catalogue recordings from major labels rather than recording themselves. for instance, their Liszt symphonic poems box I have was originally Hungaroton, and I have seen a Denon Takemitsu CD that I own re-issued on Brilliant Classics.


I thought that might be so, as lots of big names crop up. 
I've got about 6 releases now and they are all excellent in every respect.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Art Rock said:


> They have some great offers. The difference is (I think) that Brilliant classics buys rights to back catalogue recordings from major labels rather than recording themselves. for instance, their Liszt symphonic poems box I have was originally Hungaroton, and I have seen a Denon Takemitsu CD that I own re-issued on Brilliant Classics.


We have a similar label here, Regis:

*http://www.regisrecords.co.uk/*

It specializes in re-issuing Russian recordings from the 1980s and 90s. I have Shostakovich, Rachmaninov, Tcherepnin, Schnittke, Tchaikovsky, and Weinberg, among others. The Regis recordings of Rachmaninov's symphonies and piano concertos are the best I've heard--the sound quality and playing are sometimes a bit rough, but the performances make up for it with their level of intensity.

I think Regis CDs are only available in the USA as British imports, though, so you wouldn't benefit from the budget price.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I didn't know Regis Philbin had his own record label !









:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

I have a few Brilliant sets and a larger number of Regis discs which I purchased from an "Outlet" shop in the U.S. at very good prices. For I have a 5 disc set on Regis of Jennifer Bate playing Early English Organ Music (first issued on the Unicorn Label) which cost less than $20. Have no complaints about any of them.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes, Brilliant Classics offers reissues of major label recordings at ridiculously cheap prices. Presto Classical is running a huge box set sale on Brilliant and many other labels through late December.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

presto said:


> For many years I've enjoyed, and still do the amazing value and quality Naxos has given us but I've recently discovered a rival, and their CD's are just as good.
> Anyone been purchasing Brilliant Classics CD's.
> About the same price as Naxos with some very interesting and rare repertory.
> 
> http://www.brilliantclassics.com/


A recent rival? Budget-priced competition has been healthy for twenty years...particularly so, since internet, brick 'n mortar collapses, and the growth of Amazon Marketplace. That's one reason why Naxos has increased other segments of their business disproportionately, such as distribution.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Vaneyes said:


> A recent rival? Budget-priced competition has been healthy for twenty years...particularly so, since internet, brick 'n mortar collapses, and the growth of Amazon Marketplace. That's one reason why Naxos has increased other segments of their business disproportionately, such as distribution.


I actually said "I've discovered a recent rival."
Pays to read the post carefully!

My last Brilliant Classic purchase was 12 Recorder Sonatas by Mancini, wonderful stuff, pity the Pink Panther tune wasn't included.:lol:


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Fsharpmajor said:


> We have a similar label here, Regis:
> 
> *http://www.regisrecords.co.uk/*
> 
> ...


Of course you can find Rachmaninov...Not Napravnik nor Dargomizhsky...

Martin, disappointed


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

presto said:


> I actually said "I've discovered a recent rival."
> Pays to read the post carefully!
> 
> My last Brilliant Classic purchase was 12 Recorder Sonatas by Mancini, wonderful stuff, pity the Pink Panther tune wasn't included.:lol:


You surely know, but someone may not, that Francesco and Henry Mancini were two distinct people.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I just bought this one. I believe it's a reissue of a DG recording.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I have lots of Brilliant Classics recordings. Many are reissues previously on other (usually premium priced) labels. But they also have a lot of new recordings. Win-win for us in all ways.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

science said:


> You surely know, but someone may not, that Francesco and Henry Mancini were two distinct people.


Ha ha, I was wondering who would pickup on that.


----------

